# It works! It works



## Newbie175 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm a newbie to wood working, and the first thing to jump out at me was the need for a dust collector. 

I was going to get the Dust Deputy; however, I thought I'd try my hand at building Thien's Cyclone first. Oh, what a learning curve! Cutting the two circles--one for the lid and one for the baffle--were my biggest challenges. After using my tablesaw to do this, I think I'll work up a circle cutting jig for my router. Much safer in my opinion. 

Anyway, last night I finished the project and tried it out. I dumped the contents of my shop vac on the floor and then used the collector. Much to my surprise, it worked. I didn't think I had the top lid cut right in order for it to seal. I put my hand over the end of hose and the hose nearly collapsed on itself. As for the baffle, I cut a 1/2 inch off as a starter. Anyway, the end result was very little in the shop vac and almost all in the bucket. I can't complain.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

It is always nice when thing work out like they supposed to.

Newbie175 think you could add your first name to your profile ( kind of nice to use first names)we are all friends here


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Don't you love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

post a photo please so we can see how you did it. NGM


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats Newbie!! Felt the same way when i finished mine.

earl


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Congratulations, I love the 2 Thien separators I made. I want to try my hand at making a Thien Top Hat style separator next. :sold:


----------



## Newbie175 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'll have photos coming once I finish probably tomorrow evening. I'm building a small cart for the two.


----------



## wendymacguire (Apr 29, 2014)

Congratulation to you................appreciate the effort.Keep it up!!


----------

